# Sation Nail Lacquer in Of Corset I'll Call You or Love At First Byte



## Dalylah (Apr 10, 2013)

If you are subscribed to Ipsy you received a Sation Nail Lacquer in your April bag. The colors were Of Corset I'll Call You or Love At First Byte. Did you receive one of these in your bag? What did you think of it?





"Sation Nail Lacquer is a contemporary beauty company, infusing a creative direction in nail care through a blend of lifestyle aesthetics. The collection features 120 colors from its seasonal &amp; limited collections.

Glam Bag subscribers will receive Of Corset I'll Call You, a romantic lavender-rose OR Love At First Byte, a light peachy pink."  ~Ipsy.com


----------



## LindseyJ (Apr 10, 2013)

I got the Love at First Byte and it took quite a few coats to get a nice, solid color. I do love the color though. Its very peachy and I think its perfect for spring!


----------



## macadamia522 (Apr 12, 2013)

I got the Love at First Byte too and I think it looks awful on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm hoping that getting a tan will make it look better because I really want to love this color. Otherwise, I'm giving it to a friend who can get better use out of it!


----------



## LadyAurora (Apr 12, 2013)

I wish I had received Love At First Byte. That would have looked good on me. I received Of Corset[SIZE=small] I'll Call You instead. I promptly gave it away as I have an olive skin tone. It looked horrible with my skin. [/SIZE]


----------



## ufshjakdoopsdfe (Apr 12, 2013)

the color pay off sucks! the nail color i got was the corset ill call you, the pink. it was like putting nail polish on that you buy for kids, from the dollarstore or something. I use O.P.I, essie, chinaglaze..ect. and never have this problem it looks like i would need a good 6 coats to get it to be the color it is in the bottle not impressed!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dalia Martinez (Apr 13, 2013)

I am not impressed with the nail polish, Love At First Byte. very watery, I have applied 2 coats already and still would need to apply more to get the color it looks like. I would probably would have liked the Of Corset I'll Call You. Only because it was a little Darker in color


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 17, 2013)

​  ​ I got _Of Corset I'll Call You_. It's a pretty pale pink but because it's sheer I would have to say use a white base underneath.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 17, 2013)

At first I wanted Love At First Byte, but after seeing swatches of Of Corset I'll Call You, I'm glad I got it, it's a really cute pale pink  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 17, 2013)

I received Love at First Byte. I had to apply a lot of coats to get the color to not be sheer. I ended up liking the color, but I don't think it is worth the amount of work that went into it. I could try applying a white base and see how that works. It definitely stood up well and didn't chip at all for several days.


----------



## katlyne (Apr 17, 2013)

I got Love at First Byte and I thought I wouldn't like it, but I'm surprisingly impressed. its a nice color for me, very subtle and girly, its a good addition to my collection and I don't have anything like it.


----------



## NailLuxxe (Apr 17, 2013)

Love at First Byte looks lovely.  Great for Spring


----------



## DonnaD (Apr 17, 2013)

I got love at first byte and it might be good to use for a french manicure but I don't like to ever do more that 3 coats of polish so I don't know if I'd want to try to go opaque with it.

My daughter got of corset and she said it's pretty and she'll be bringing it by for me to check out since she knows I'm nail polish crazy.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 19, 2013)

I got of Corset I'll Call You.  I didn't have an issue with it being watery and it only took me 2 coats to get a color I liked (though the second one was a bit thick) but this chipped like craaazy for me.  I usually do have some issues with chipping (it's rare for me that a mani I do myself will still look acceptable after 3 days which I think is part my job, part body chemistry, and part that I could probably do a better job of sealing the polish) but this was chipping within 12 hours and literally PEELING off by the second day.  I was really displeased with it, and I did use a base and top coat and seal it as well as I could.

End rant.


----------



## Gatormom (Apr 22, 2013)

I received the Love at First Byte, and I love it! I did have an existing clear base coat on when I tried it. I was very impressed by the wide brush, which made application so much easier. The polish went on smoothly and evenly. The color was sheer, but was a good match for my fair skin.


----------



## guenivere (Apr 23, 2013)

I got the peachy one in my Ipsy bag. The cap hadn't been properly secured and it made everything smell like glue.

Not impressed with the quality of this nail polish.


----------



## jnm9jem (Apr 23, 2013)

I received Of Corset I'll Call You - and while it is a very pretty shade, it is sheer and I found the formula to be a bit gummy.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 23, 2013)

Two coats of Of Corset I'll Call You over a white french tip, with bow stamps &amp; rhinestones


----------



## daisyyy (Apr 24, 2013)

Very disappointed!  The color is attractive, but even with a clear coat, I waited forever for it to dry.  Two hours later while in the shower, it started to smear right off my nails.  I regret trying this polis, and it smelled so much like glue(like some one else had mention).  Ipsy went terribly wrong on this product.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 25, 2013)

Yikes, I didn't have anything like that happen!



> Originally Posted by *daisyyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very disappointed!  The color is attractive, but even with a clear coat, I waited forever for it to dry.  Two hours later while in the shower, it started to smear right off my nails.  I regret trying this polis, and it smelled so much like glue(like some one else had mention).  Ipsy went terribly wrong on this product.


----------



## jnm9jem (Apr 25, 2013)

> Very disappointed! Â The color is attractive, but even with a clear coat, I waited forever for it to dry. Â Two hours later while in the shower, it started to smear right off my nails. Â I regret trying this polis, and it smelled so much like glue(like some one else had mention). Â Ipsy went terribly wrong on this product.:icon_excl


 The same thing happened to me! I'll be giving this one away to anyone who wants it.


----------



## Yukiko (Apr 25, 2013)

I got "Love at first byte" and I love it. My job particularly doesn't allow nail polish for anyone *by handbook* but guess who is at work rebelling?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.... It's a very near clear color on my nails, but I can SEE the color only if I personally look at my nails. I have went days at work with this polish already, and no one has even noticed it. I tried it with a few coats the other day, and it wasn't bad either. This polish is ideal for a job where you aren't allowed to wear any, but still want to! *Outside of food obviously, bad idea*
 

As others have said though, it DOES feel well, not solid enough. Re-painted last night, and still kind of worried about scraping some off because it doesn't feel too set, even with a clear coat.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got "Love at first byte" and I love it. My job particularly doesn't allow nail polish for anyone *by handbook* but guess who is at work rebelling?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.... It's a very near clear color on my nails, but I can SEE the color only if I personally look at my nails. I have went days at work with this polish already, and no one has even noticed it. I tried it with a few coats the other day, and it wasn't bad either. This polish is ideal for a job where you aren't allowed to wear any, but still want to! *Outside of food obviously, bad idea*
> 
> As others have said though, it DOES feel well, not solid enough. Re-painted last night, and still kind of worried about scraping some off because it doesn't feel too set, even with a clear coat.


 OMG. What kind of job do you have that is not food and doesn't let you wear *any*? I've had friends with jobs where you have to stick to neutral colors but not any??


----------



## Yukiko (Apr 25, 2013)

I work in transportation. While I didn't word it completely right, I DO kind of work with food, but I touch nothing at all. See, I set up movies, hand out drinks and sandwiches and such, howeeeeeeever, every single thing is packaged, so I don't touch anything. All our meals are catered, individually packaged, and all I do is pass them out without laying a finger on anything but the package.

So, while I DO work with food, I don't at the same time, if that makes sense.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I work in transportation. While I didn't word it completely right, I DO kind of work with food, but I touch nothing at all. See, I set up movies, hand out drinks and sandwiches and such, howeeeeeeever, every single thing is packaged, so I don't touch anything. All our meals are catered, individually packaged, and all I do is pass them out without laying a finger on anything but the package.
> 
> So, while I DO work with food, I don't at the same time, if that makes sense.


 It does.  That sounds like kind of a cool job actually  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Bummer about the polish rule though.


----------



## Yukiko (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeah, which is why the Love At First Byte polish works for me, lol. Yeah, it's cool. Boston to New York and back. It's fun, I get to see things and all too. x:


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Apr 26, 2013)

Oddly, I had no issues with smearing or slow drying. I put on my base coat, let it dry for a few minutes, then two thin coats of the Love at First Byte, with a few minutes of dry time between them. The polish dried really fast for me. Maybe 15 minutes and it was completely solid. I think I had it on for 3 or 4 days before I finally took it off, but it had very few little chips on the side and the tips had just barely worn. I am also one of those people who takes a really hot bath every night and it was okay for me. I find it really odd that there was such a difference, especially since I usually have issues with peeling polish and stuff that never seems to dry. Could the formula from bottle to bottle vary that much?


----------



## katlyne (Apr 26, 2013)

I dunno. I have the first byte color too, and I loved it, it was good in about three coats and didn't take SUPER long to dry, I don't remember if I used a top coat or not...I think I did cuz it kind of dulled down.. but it lasted the longest polish has ever lasted for me.. I like it...probably won't buy more but I like it.


----------



## LadyAurora (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG. What kind of job do you have that is not food and doesn't let you wear *any*? I've had friends with jobs where you have to stick to neutral colors but not any??


 A job in the military could also result in the same rule. You are not allowed to wear a nail colour while in uniform.


----------

